# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Gjera interesante

## snajperet

Ne kete tem kisha deshire te postoj ca gjera interesante!

Perfundoi programimi  i sistemit te ri te windows qe do te zevendesoje winxp.Emri i tij eshte LongHorn dhe do te filloje te punoje ne mesin e 2004.

Ja dhe ca pamje nga sistemi i ri LongHorn.

----------


## snajperet

.

----------


## snajperet

...

----------


## snajperet

....

----------


## snajperet

kisha edhe ca foto te tjere por kane rezulucion shume te qarte dhe s`mund ti postoj ketu.
Pershendetje cuna!

----------


## snajperet

Vazhdojme !

Per ata qe duan ta shohin boten mbrapsht.
Shkruaj linkun e ndonje websajti dhe shto pas tij kete text

mirror.sytes.org 

si psh

http://www.yahoo.com.mirror.sytes.org

----------


## snajperet

Shkruaj emrin tend ne gjuhen e faraoneve.

Shtypni linkun e meposhtem.

http://195.8.72.23/e-name.htm

Shtypni emrin tuaj dhe siper do te lexoni emrin tuaj ne faraonisht.

----------


## snajperet

Po ky kodi cfare ju kujton

rundll.exe user.exe,exitwindows

hapeni nje shortcut te ri dhe vendoseni kete text dmth

rundll.exe user.exe,exitwindows

ndryshojani ikonen dhe dergojani ndonjerit sa per shaka!

----------


## Mr_cool

qe nje foto nga une

----------


## Mr_cool

edhe nje foto

----------


## DaNgErOuS

ku behet download ky apo akoma ska dal ??

----------


## DaNgErOuS

> _Postuar më parë nga snajperet_ 
> *Vazhdojme !
> 
> Per ata qe duan ta shohin boten mbrapsht.
> Shkruaj linkun e ndonje websajti dhe shto pas tij kete text
> 
> mirror.sytes.org 
> 
> si psh
> ...


e lezetshme kjo loool  :ngerdheshje: D

----------


## DaNgErOuS

shkoni tek ky link per te pare ndryshimet qe jan bere nga xp ne longhorn

http://www.winsupersite.com/reviews/longhorn_alpha.asp

----------


## Kannanni

per ata qe duan te provojne shijet e para te Longhornit te shkojne tek ky linku qe do jap un ktu poshte, po me pare duhet te rregjistroheni ( eshte free ) , ky nuk eshte version i plote i longhornit, quhet Longhorn Transformation Pack 4.0 Refresh for xp 
me pak fjale duhet te keni te instaluar si sistem operativ windows xp ose xp pro, kjo eshte thjesht nje stimulim qe i behet xp per tu dukur si Longhorn, nuk humbisni asgje ose asnje program te instaluar ne kompjuterin tuaj,un e instalova dhe nuk me duket keq;ne prill pritet te dale versioni i plote..natyrisht nuk do ta blej ne dyqan  :buzeqeshje: 


http://www.techconnect.ws/modules.ph...p=getit&lid=15


have fun

----------


## Mr_cool

Hapni kete faqe: www.archive.org dhe jepni faqen e deshiruar ne fushen "Wayback Machine" dhe klikoni pastaj ne "Take me Back". 



arkiv shume interesant 


Keni pas nje faqe para 3 viteve dhe keni deshir prap ta shikoni si ka qene provoni "sehr interesant " :djall i fshehur:

----------

